# Cavitary Pneumonia



## littlec1963 (Jan 15, 2014)

What is the correct way to code cavitary pneumonia. This all I have as a diagnosis.

Thank You,
Cadams


----------



## tharal (Jan 15, 2014)

Researches a lot...but not getting anything specified as cavitary pneumonia. "Cavitary pneumonia is a disease in which the normal lung architecture is replaced by a cavity". If any organism documented relating to the pneumonia, we can go with that specificity...But here if nothing documented it's better to go with the 486. Just my suggestion...double check me

Thara L CPC H


----------



## littlec1963 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for looking at this with me! What do you think about 486 and 518.89 "other disease of the lung" ?


----------



## tharal (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

The statement which you have given states 'cavitary pneumonia', hence we have the documentation of pneumonia, better go with that rather than other specified diseases of lung. OR you can query your provider regarding this, whether the patient clearly having pneumonia or not...


----------

